# how to paint countertops



## butlersprints (Nov 28, 2008)

HARDENB said:


> I am looking at painting my countertops. I just need some direction as to what kind of paint and what final coat for protection.


I have never heard of painting the counter top.:no: do you have pictures of your ideas?:whistling2: most counters are laminated , corian, tile. please explain . :yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm planning on a variation of this for my kitchen countertops... will post pics when i'm that far!
http://www.daichcoatings.com/Design Ideas Images/pages/Project47_jpg.htm
"The Daich Coatings complete line of floor and wall finishes gives you lots of
ways to add life to all kinds of surfaces around your home or business."
http://www.daichcoatings.com/designideas.html
i've used this stuff and love it, and no, i don't get paid by them. lol i WISH!

DM


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Use only products made specifically for countertop coating, such as those that Daich and Rustoleum make


----------



## markpainter (Nov 15, 2008)

I guess it's not unheard of but it does strike me as odd. Not sure how long it will last but definitely cheaper than new granite or marble. It depends a lot on what kind of surface you're working with now. In short prime, paint, and use several coats of polyurethane to protect (minimum 3-4).
__________________
Mark, a Painter in Chanhassen, MN


----------



## figgypie (Jan 3, 2009)

*painting countertops*

Danger Mouse, I just checked out the DAICH website with the SpreadStone and SpreadRock! Both look like awesome products. I found the name of a store that carries it nearby, but was wondering what kind of money we are looking at. No prices were listed, and the video stated it was "a fraction of the cost of the real stuff" or something to that effect. If you would please give me a "heads up"...so that I don't make the trip (out of town) if it is WAAAy beyond my means.

:thumbup:FYI to all the others looking for a way to renew your counter tops, go to www.thriftyfun.com
There are some great pics showing how to renew your countertops with acrylic paint like you'd get at Hobby Lobby. Just put "paint counter tops" in the search box and you should find it fairly easy. The pics show that their techniques look like granite.

figgypie


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.hardwareworld.com/Spread-Stone-White-Base-1-gallon-pEC0THR.aspx

in price, it's about the same as painting with a good quality paint.

DM


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

if you have hvlp spray equipment and know how to spray there are several excellent methods to paint countertops. Even making them look like a granite or marble top. I am doing this right now for a current client. Check out Hawk Industries web site. Final surface is about 10 times harder than the finest car finish. Very long lasting.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Be careful what products you apply in any food prep areas.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

If the countertops are currently laminate, you may want to consider re-laminating. This will last longer than most/all DIY alternatives, and is quite inexpensive. Laminate now is tougher than it was many years ago, and putting on a new layer is not an insurmountable job for a DIY.

SirWired


----------



## fwdmd (Aug 16, 2009)

*Food-grade paint for laminate kitchen countertop*

I get this question a lot, and I usually say - don't paint your countertops, unless you're sure the product meets your requirements. (I work at Home Depot, and I wouldn't recommend anything we carry, unless it's just a cabinet or furniture thing.)

My big concern is - and it was brought up earlier - if you're talking food-grade renovation for kitchen countertops - is there any safety in products that "could" work? Also, if the paint isn't truly germicidal or amenable to products that really clean for germs - simple green to clorox - is that even safe to recommend? Countertops anywhere, including bathrooms - are havens for dings and germy films, and that's sort of the point of laminate???? 

Just my thoughts, looking for how to better advise, and if I'm off-base, so thanks!


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

There are systems to refinish all kinds of countertops, shower, tubs, ect. , but its impractical for most homeowners because the equipment cost about $1,500. Midwest chemicals has some products, but you need the 1500 watt drying light and a hvlp sprayer. You spray it on and the drying light literally dries it in seconds. You could always clean the surface with tsp powder per directions, scuff the surface up, prime with a bonding primer for laminate, apply two coats of 100% acrylic paint, top coat with 3 coats of a water based polyurethane. it would last a while, but is it food safe? I have done this on some office desk tops before and it works great. 
www.kelloggspainting.com


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

Danger Mouse, did you ever use spreadstone on your kitchen counters?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Not yet, still undecided.

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is a three year old post. Does the site ever KO anything?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

sdsester said:


> This is a three year old post. Does the site ever KO anything?


You can't beat a dead horse til it's dead. Who beats a dying horse? :laughing:


----------

